# Greyhound from Seattle to Bangor via Canada



## NativeSon5859 (Dec 23, 2017)

I had a free ticket on Greyhound to use so I'm doing a *long* one way Seattle-Bangor via Vancouver, Calgary, Toronto, NYC, and Boston. I've crossed Canada by plane and train...adding bus to the list.

What kind of coaches does Greyhound Canada use? Is the service more or less the same as Greyhound U.S? Do they board by boarding number in Canada or is it first come, first served?

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## railiner (Dec 23, 2017)

Greyhound Canada uses mostly rebuilt MCI 102DL-3's, and some Prevost X-3's they do have a few "oddball" model's in their fleet, but they are almost gone....

Service is more or less the same...not sure if they board by boarding number or not......

"Have a pleasant trip, and thanks for going Greyhound"!


----------



## NativeSon5859 (Dec 24, 2017)

Thanks for the info!

102DL's are my favorite so that's good news. Hope I get a couple of those all the way to Toronto.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## railiner (Dec 26, 2017)

Yeah...I think it's a pretty good chance that you will, or perhaps a D4505 mixed in...not sure...you may want to inquire here.... https://cptdb.ca/forum/40-greyhound-and-affiliates/


----------



## NativeSon5859 (Dec 28, 2017)

Awesome! Thanks for the link. Never knew that existed.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------

